# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae >  Brown frog with orange-spotted legs from Madagascar

## Goonie

Hi, please help to ID this frog from Madagascar with the orange-spotted legs.
Thank you!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Hi, please help to ID this frog from Madagascar with the orange-spotted legs.
> Thank you!


Hi Goonie, 

The species you are looking at is a Malagasy Canary Frog (Aglyptodactylus madagascariensis). This looks like a male specimen.

----------

